# Defect?



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Does this look like the metal band inside the tire is broken? They are brand new!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks definitely bent but ive seen tires like that hold air perfectly fine.
i'd air it up and let her roll.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

agreed long as the bead seats and doesnt leak or want to pop off..... Should be ok.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea i have tried everything even switching rims and the tire will catch air then pop completely off the rim. I contacted gorilla-axle this morning and sent them pictures and i am waiting to hear back...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah. Well they should make good on it then. At least I would hope so!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Well after fighting to get a new tire for over 2 weeks I bit the bullet and just bought a new one. But i must say i am not impressed with gorilla's service on this. I emailed numerous times without responses, then i even called and asked to speak to the guy i emailed, he was busy so i left a message. 3 days went buy and finally he emailed me back saying he would have my answer that after noon. Well that was Monday and they havent contacted me since. And with nats being so close i didnt want to chance it and not be able to go cause i dont have a stupid tire.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

be easy on those tires at nats they like to eat!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

brute21 said:


> be easy on those tires at nats they like to eat!


Oh i know, tested them yesterday....do you actually think i could wait till nats to try them out lol :biggthumpup:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Bruteforce10 said:


> Well after fighting to get a new tire for over 2 weeks I bit the bullet and just bought a new one. But i must say i am not impressed with gorilla's service on this. I emailed numerous times without responses, then i even called and asked to speak to the guy i emailed, he was busy so i left a message. 3 days went buy and finally he emailed me back saying he would have my answer that after noon. Well that was Monday and they havent contacted me since. And with nats being so close i didnt want to chance it and not be able to go cause i dont have a stupid tire.


 WOW I will never get anything from them again.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Dispute the transaction with CC company


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just another unsatisfied gorilla customer... seems to be lot's of them lately.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I live pretty close to them, walking up there and trying to do business is just as bad as over the phone and email. I'll never buy anything from them again. Although, some people have great luck with them.


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

I know u said they were brand new but it looks like somebody tried to mount it and was lucky enough not to cut the bead, just stretch it. I had a set of them a few yrs ago and they're hard to mount and I've been in the tire business 12 yrs. I cut one of mine barely, its a sick feeling! but it held air. If that really is the case, it only takes a little brake cleaner to clean the bead and send it back so they could sell it to someone else. Not saying thats what happened, but thats my guess from my experience. They should make right on it you'd think! Sure is a BIG FORUM!


----------

